
Richard Branson on Meeting Donald Trump - _pius
https://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/meeting-donald-trump
======
unfathomable
> She was a good listener as well as an eloquent speaker. As she understands
> well, the President of the United States needs to understand and be engaged
> with wider world issues, rather than be consumed by petty personal quarrels.

Well that is her job and has been her job for most of her life. To talk
sweetly. But looking at her track record, the above quote is laughable and
means nothing at all. Absolutely nothing.

This is such a pompous piece of crap and I am glad to be leaving Virgin ASAP!

